# EZ reverse mod. for Honda ATV's



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool, cant wait....


----------



## Vane Shredder (Sep 28, 2007)

*Reverse*

Cool, cant wait to see it, I got started on the Summit Climber Racks, I am sure you want one to so I will whip one up for you also. Call/Text


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Pics would be awesome. I hate the way they are now.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a Honda 4trax that I believe usese the same mechanism for reverse. I would love to see the pictures of what you are talking about.


----------



## ccleroy (Jul 24, 2006)

Cant wait for you to post this............:teeth:


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

my Rancher is begging you for pics :darkbeer:


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

My 450 foreman needs this... the red button is broken off though, is that required to be there?


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

pics

pics

we need pics hahaha

and destructions!

I hate it the way it is.

:darkbeer:


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

Don`t look like we`ll get information or pics on this one!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

10 bucks and Ill post em



Hahahaha


no, Ill get em up here soon....


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

We've done the same thing to all of our Honda's for years, except we use a small piece of carbuerator fuel line. Cant remember what size it is off hand, I'd have to check, but it works fantastic.


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I will assume the only danger in doing this is being able to shift into reverse while the ATV is still rolling forward ?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

trebor69 said:


> I will assume the only danger in doing this is being able to shift into reverse while the ATV is still rolling forward ?




nope, because there is a sensor that will not allow them to shift when the rpm is over a certain range....ive tried intentionally and you cant until the rpm's come wayyyy down.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

heres a sneak peek. I used a broken Gold Tip arrow and cut it to 5/8" and made a slit in the top...fit it right in there.....Perfect!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

you made need a screw driver to help get it opened enough to get it over the cable....


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks 2X,
Gonna give it a try.I hunt swamp bottoms and do lot of changing directions since hurricane Rita tore up the trees.That little red button becomes a nightmare sometimes! LOL 

BH


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

2X_LUNG said:


> heres a sneak peek. I used a broken Gold Tip arrow and cut it to 5/8" and made a slit in the top...fit it right in there.....Perfect!


That's how we do it too, but we use 1/4" gas line/hose, works great.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

gas line would work, however, it will rot eventually. Carbon arrow wont..LOL


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool, I have a 500 Foreman and I'm gonna try it on mine. Thanks.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting, never did like the little red ba$*#[email protected], well you know what I mean.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

2X_LUNG said:


> gas line would work, however, it will rot eventually. Carbon arrow wont..LOL


True, my dad's has only been on his 4 wheeler for 7 years now.  Not saying the carbon arrow is a bad idea at all, but the fuel line is easy to work with and works fantastic as well.


----------



## marcotter (Dec 19, 2008)

just use a thick zip tie in the same spot, no cutting or prying


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome guys. I've read this described textually before, but never understood exactly where to put it. The pics make it obvious.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

jrbowhuntr said:


> Thanks so much for posting, never did like the little red ba$*#[email protected], well you know what I mean.


yea, I know what you mean. Especially plowing snow....the red button is a nightmare!!


----------



## brianlg31 (Jul 11, 2009)

*dang*

Dang wish it wasn't 10:00 at night


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

brianlg31 said:


> Dang wish it wasn't 10:00 at night




LOL...have fun with it...


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

OK, I see the picture and it looks as if this is on the brake cable. I have a '89(?) 350 Foreman and I believe it should be the same. I guess I've not paid much attention and just went thru the motion of pushing thje magic back button.


----------



## GaStick (Jan 5, 2009)

I just cut a Bic pen and it worked like a champ. Thanks for the info, I'll quit cussing mine now.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

GaStick said:


> I just cut a Bic pen and it worked like a champ. Thanks for the info, I'll quit cussing mine now.


LOL...bic pens will work too


----------



## gbienvenu (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotta love the ease of shifting now. I will really have to test it out for my next work weekend at the camp. I always hated that button. Those Bic pens really are good for something after all.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

The intent of the red button is to keep you from slamming the quad in to reverse by accident. Safety for the driver and avoiding damage to the quad.

How easy would it be to slam it into reverse?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

That's good stuff, thanks for posting it.

I have a question for you Rancher owners....I just bought a 420 Rancher to replace a stolen Suzuki Eiger and it's a great machine but wondering if everyone else's backfires when decellerating??

I have no idea how fast I'm going when it happens since it doesn't have a speedo but I'm in 3rd gear doing what would be normal for 3rd gear operation and let go of the throttle, within 3 seconds the machine backfires like it either needs the valves adjusted or something else is awry.......anyone have any ideas?? remember, this is a brand new machine with maybe 30 minutes of operating time.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

jonnybow said:


> That's good stuff, thanks for posting it.
> 
> I have a question for you Rancher owners....I just bought a 420 Rancher to replace a stolen Suzuki Eiger and it's a great machine but wondering if everyone else's backfires when decellerating??
> 
> I have no idea how fast I'm going when it happens since it doesn't have a speedo but I'm in 3rd gear doing what would be normal for 3rd gear operation and let go of the throttle, within 3 seconds the machine backfires like it either needs the valves adjusted or something else is awry.......anyone have any ideas?? remember, this is a brand new machine with maybe 30 minutes of operating time.


kinda sounds like they forgot to jet it or put the wrong jet in the carb ...or check to make sure the carb in tight on the intake boot. if its fuel injected,,,,it has to be the intake not being tight to the engine. its letting air in. hope this helps a little


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

goathollow said:


> The intent of the red button is to keep you from slamming the quad in to reverse by accident. Safety for the driver and avoiding damage to the quad.
> 
> How easy would it be to slam it into reverse?



you're right on! but, as long as you aren't using it to race and what not, you wont have a problem. Just ride it responsible and you'll be fine. I have the ES on mine it has an rpm sensor that wont let it shift down until it hits a certain rpm. Im not sure about the s models


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

wth? why would you want to do that? imagine going down the road and shifting into reverse when you are going like 10 mph it wouldnt look pretty in that engine.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

jonnybow said:


> That's good stuff, thanks for posting it.
> 
> I have a question for you Rancher owners....I just bought a 420 Rancher to replace a stolen Suzuki Eiger and it's a great machine but wondering if everyone else's backfires when decellerating??
> 
> I have no idea how fast I'm going when it happens since it doesn't have a speedo but I'm in 3rd gear doing what would be normal for 3rd gear operation and let go of the throttle, within 3 seconds the machine backfires like it either needs the valves adjusted or something else is awry.......anyone have any ideas?? remember, this is a brand new machine with maybe 30 minutes of operating time.


back firing in fuel injected engines is actually normal once in a while. they are actually programmed to run close to being lean. check your spark plug also. maybe even try a new one keep the old one as a back up they are always great to keep on your bike. when you have a fuel injected quad you gotta do minor maintenance to it. you should clean the throttle body use injector cleaner in your gas once in a while . all that kinda stuff. I have a king quad 700 and it back fires prolly once every 2 rides. when you buy a quad you are supposed to break it in and then go get the valves re adjusted. i dont know how many people do it but you might wanna look into it. also the 420 ranchers on the honda web sight have a lcd display screen and i can imagine them not having a spedo.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

steve_T said:


> wth? why would you want to do that? imagine going down the road and shifting into reverse when you are going like 10 mph it wouldnt look pretty in that engine.




why would you shift down...make sure your slowed/stopped enough. Do you slam your vehicle into reverse at 10 mph? It aint got no red button!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

So if I am reading this thread correctly, all this tube does is slightly apply the brake lever???? I don't get how it eliminates the red button. Does the red button just hold the brake while you shift into reverse? I am asking because my buddy has a Honda and hates this button, I haven't ridden it enough to know the intricacies of the machine. I have a Suzuki and we don't need no stinking button :smile::smile:


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> So if I am reading this thread correctly, all this tube does is slightly apply the brake lever???? I don't get how it eliminates the red button. Does the red button just hold the brake while you shift into reverse? I am asking because my buddy has a Honda and hates this button, I haven't ridden it enough to know the intricacies of the machine. I have a Suzuki and we don't need no stinking button :smile::smile:


Normally, you have to hold the red button down then squeeze the break, before it will allow you to shift into reverse. What you do here, is hold the red button down and pull the brake lever, but slide this piece of arrow in the spot shown in the picture. Now you can let go of the brake lever and the piece that normally slides when holding the red button down, stays 'open'. Now you never have to press the red button again. I just did it last night, and it's great!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

steve_T said:


> wth? why would you want to do that? imagine going down the road and shifting into reverse when you are going like 10 mph it wouldnt look pretty in that engine.


I use my foreman primarily for plowing, lots of forward backward, the red button is evil. That being said, even when you make this change, it still will not let you shift into R if going above 2 mph.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

rugerredhawk said:


> i use my foreman primarily for plowing, lots of forward backward, the red button is evil. That being said, even when you make this change, it still will not let you shift into r if going above 2 mph.




perfectly said!!


----------

